# Gtp rack ideas



## Erebos (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey guys I'm in the middle of building a rack and I was looking at it and thinking it would be cool if left the top a enclosure what are your thoughts


----------



## Robo1 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm sure that someone would have done something like that before...?
I guess it's depend on what you put in the enclosure (furniture wise), but you might need a vertical in the bottom shelves to stop the enclosure floor sagging over time.


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 22, 2011)

I want to do something simmilar down the track I think its a cool idea.


----------



## Erebos (Aug 22, 2011)

wouldent the tubs be strong enough to stop the droop,


----------



## D3pro (Aug 22, 2011)

If its for GTP's, instead of running the heat chord on the bottom of each shelf, run it at the back wall so you have a proper ambient heat gradient. Just an idea. It's pointless to have heat at the bottom of their tubs.


----------



## Erebos (Aug 22, 2011)

D3pro said:


> If its for GTP's, instead of running the heat chord on the bottom of each shelf, run it at the back wall so you have a proper ambient heat gradient. Just an idea. It's pointless to have heat at the bottom of their tubs.


yeah i have not realy thought to much about where ill router in the heat cord im playing around with temps before i router it in.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Aug 22, 2011)

My heat cord is on the back wall of my rack for my GTP's.


----------



## Robo1 (Aug 22, 2011)

br3nton said:


> wouldn't the tubs be strong enough to stop the droop


I'm not sure, but I wouldn't consider the tubs to be part of the structural design. They might become a tight fit and getting them in and out would become a problem, especially at the front with the weight of the glass.


----------



## Erebos (Aug 22, 2011)

Jason.R said:


> My heat cord is on the back wall of my rack for my GTP's.


 
Hey Jason how big are your tubs and how many zig zags of cord did you use?

And yeah robo1 good point wasn't thinking about the weight of the glass.

I decided to build a enclosure for the top out of the spare wood. 






Cheers Brenton


----------

